# Neuheit 2011 - TREND Micro Baitboat Futterboot - statt 499,95€ nur 299,95€ !!!



## am-angelsport (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo     Angelfreunde,

absolute Neuheit.
exclusives Futterboot zum Hammerpreis


*YARIS SPORTS
**TREND
Micro Baitboat
* 
Neuheit 2011

 *statt 499,95€

jetzt
* 
*  299,99€*​

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....s_p9775_x2.htm





 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....s_p9775_x2.htm

​ 


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




bei Fragen oder Interesse können     sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.
Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

